
Teach Yourself Scheme in Fixnum Days (2015) - tempodox
https://ds26gte.github.io/tyscheme/
======
JasonFruit
This book is another model for concise technical writing, like K&R or the Awk
book that was recently discussed here. I learned much of what Scheme I know
from it, and it didn't take long. I recommend it for learning or emulation.

~~~
bob1122
Which awkward book are you referring to?

~~~
unmole
This one:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17140934](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17140934)

------
shams93
This is a great book to read if you're in the process of writing your own how
to book, so great on so many levels from writing style to content flow.

~~~
spinsser
The best book to mimic in my opinion is "Learn You a Haskell for Great Good!"

link:
[http://learnyouahaskell.com/chapters](http://learnyouahaskell.com/chapters)

------
i_feel_great
The part on continuations is like every other explanation on them - too brief,
too cryptic. Although I myself understand them, I doubt a newbie would from
reading this.

Overall it is good and concise.

~~~
klez
Right. Also, I still haven't found an explanation of continuation that told me
_why_ I should use them or even with a practical example showing me more than
incrementing a number at every call.

Is my Google-fu failing me? Does anyone have a link to an explanation that
doesn't require a bachelor in maths to understand?

~~~
i_feel_great
It is right there in the "Escaping continuations" section. Escaping early
means you can use it to write simple things like "drop" and "take", and lazy
evaluation. I believe, though I do not know for sure, that this is how lazy
evaluation is implemented in lisps, including Clojure.

Also it allows you to write a threading implementation like coroutines in
another section below.

Generally it does this: you have a process, say that does A, B, C, D and E.
You let it run and save it at, say "C". The continuation is the rest of the
process, "D" and "E". So now you go and do something else, say a process from
J to U. Somewhere in there, you can whip out your continuation and it does "D"
and "E". You are simply bookmarking something to do later because you gotta go
do something else.

In coroutines, you run one, stop and save the continuation and switch to
another, run, stop, save and switch, and so on and so on, and then jump back
and resume the original etc.

~~~
thelastidiot
For the fact that you have to explain in a paragraph or two what are
continuation, I don't think the material in the book is doing a good job.

------
hawski
Is there a handbook or something akin to "Scheme for C Programmers"? I think I
can manage with other options and this position looks promising. But I'm quite
often in a C mindset and it would be helpful to see how some idioms can be
translated - for example typical integer arithmetic.

------
geokon
Anyone have a Mobi for this?

~~~
pdobsan
Not exactly what you have asked for but you can find the LaTeX sources of the
book at
[https://github.com/ds26gte/tyscheme](https://github.com/ds26gte/tyscheme)
with instructions of building a PDF version.

~~~
privong
I didn't see the mobi format listed, but pandoc can create eBooks from TeX
source: [https://pandoc.org/MANUAL.html](https://pandoc.org/MANUAL.html)
[https://pandoc.org/epub.html](https://pandoc.org/epub.html)

~~~
JackCh
Calibre is very good at converting epubs to mobi (and the other way around.)
It ships with a commandline tool called `ebook-convert` too so you don't have
to mess around in the GUI.

[https://manual.calibre-ebook.com/generated/en/ebook-
convert....](https://manual.calibre-ebook.com/generated/en/ebook-convert.html)

~~~
thelastidiot
If you can pass the clunky interface and cryptic error message from that badly
designed app.

~~~
JackCh
Yes the UX design is very poor, but the core conversion functionality works
well once you figure out how the awful GUI works. The `ebook-convert`
commandline tool is just fantastic though. It has a very straight forward
interface.

    
    
        ebook-convert input_file output_file [options]
    

And there isn't very much impedance mismatch between mobi and epub, so the
conversion back and forth between the two will almost always be high quality.

